#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  無限期徵求論壇 Logo

## 狼王白牙

您想要自己的作品成為版友天天看見的圖片嗎？  :Wink:  

凡提供論壇 Logo ,由版主群討論通過採用者，

將獲得*網站美化勳章*乙枚，及*樂園幣1000元*之獎勵；

除此之外還會將設計者寫在圖片*註解*上喔。



*Logo 徵求條件*：


1. 圖片尺寸 : *296 x 104* 像素

[spacer=10]格式 : *jpg*、*png*、*gif*、*swf* ，動態或靜態均可。

2. 圖面上必須有 『*狼之樂園*』四個字；網址字樣不拘 (http://wolfbbs.net)。

3. 為了符合論壇網域名稱及意象，須以*狼*為主題，動物或獸人型態皆可。 

4. 圖片內容為普通級；手繪、電腦繪圖、照片設計等作品。

5. 請勿於圖片上簽名，成品得由狼之樂園自由運用。

6. *Logo 範例 :*

[spacer=10]
[spacer=30]Logo 設計者 : *J.C.*
[spacer=10]
[spacer=30]Logo 設計者 : *J.C.*

7. 投稿方式：請至 *活動企劃部* 的 *[投稿處]無限期徵求論壇 Logo* 回覆即可。

8. 如經採用，請以原 Logo 製作連結小圖示，尺寸 : *200 x 40* 像素

[spacer=4]範例 : [spacer=6]

----------

